# New Cellophane Marble Betta



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello  this is my first post to the page. This is my new double tail mail betta, and his name is Apollo. He is my third betta. I had a red veil tail male many years ago named beam, and a yellow male (veil tail?) who's name I cannot remember :/ I had never seen one with clear fins before, so I had to buy him! After researching I believe he is Cellophane Marble, but if anyone would like to put what they think he is, it is welcome. I've had him for one day and he's already made a bubble nest! 
View attachment 204370


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

View attachment 204689


Picture wasn't showing before. Here he is (also my avatar)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks! I couldn't pass him up at the store. And I'm really liking the forum so far


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

wow your fish is verry pretty!


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you!  the picture isn't very clear, so I want to try to get a more clear one up


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

He's so pretty! I hope you enjoy the forum. =)


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks  ive been on for two days and ive posted like 35 times xD


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness, he is gorgeous! What a handsome little fellow! I cannot wait to see more pictures of him.


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you so much weaver!  ill try to take more pictures in the next few days.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Gorgeous! Lucky you! We never see bettas that pretty in Canadian pet stores! lol


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you  he was the healthiest looking out of the ones there, too.


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

View attachment 205393


Here's a new picture of Apollo. He's doing well, and gets REALLY excited after I feed him lol


----------

